# Asylum Mask



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Asylum mask | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love to see it on an actor. Definitely a different approach to the asylum mask. Nice job!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but it just looks like a really dirty dust mask.

I know it may sound odd, but maybe using something like the cup from an athletic supporter and add straps or a harness to hold it onto the patients face. Rotating the cup so that the narrow end of it is pointing upwards would make it look like it was meant to fit over the bridge of the nose, with the wider end covering the mouth. The rigid, bone/ivory plastic with all the holes in it would let the patient breath but not bite. The typical rubber or soft edge would let it sit against the face of the actor/patient withot wild discomfort. Most, if not all, people wouldn't recognize what it was, especially once it is rotated, hooked up with a harness, and on someone's face. Memory is most often contextual.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I was going for a crusty, caked with gore, medical type mask. It was a dust mask originally, I have a lot of them lying about.
Asylum Mask | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Go give blood at your local hospital and they can give you a couple of the real thing, sans the gore.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Just trying to use up what I got


----------

